

Need Your Feedback - marksummit

Hi Guys,
We have been working on a Facebook Promotion Tool and would like to request for some feedback on the product.<p>Your feedback will help us improve.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.engageperpage.com<p>Thanks in Advance,
Team Engage
======
ClayFerguson
Good luck. Getting somebody to click a link is like pulling teeth. I developed
an insanely cool internet technology that blows away even Wikipedia, and got
zero traction. Zero signups. Nothing... To get new users I literally think you
have to hire a PR firm to pay people to signup and blog about it. Yeah, i'm
mad. Still mad, after spending my life savings only to find out nobody gives a
fucking shit. Good luck man!!!! Have fun.

~~~
marksummit
Thank you for taking the time to make the first comment, just makes me think
that something more is needed. Btw, if you want me to review, send me the link
to your product.

------
marksummit
[https://www.engageperpage.com](https://www.engageperpage.com)

